

Creativity - philbo
http://dilbert.com/blog/entry/creativity

======
cgopalan
This is something that's crying out to be said. In this world where there's a
constant input of information all day every day, its very easy to just receive
it and not have enough time to process it. There are countless times when
after I read some programming concepts or problems that are difficult to grasp
or solve, just THINKING about what I have read or contemplating on it opens up
more pathways in the brain that helps to understand the concept better. I
think this is possible only when you consciously stop taking in information
and just allow the mind to wander on what already been taken in.

As Arnold Bennett said in "How to Live on Twenty-Four Hours a Day": "We do not
reflect. I mean that we do not reflect upon genuinely important things; upon
the problem of our happiness, upon the main direction in which we are going,
upon what life is giving to us, upon the share which reason has (or has not)
in determining our actions, and upon the relation between our principles and
our conduct.And yet you are in search of happiness, are you not? Have you
discovered it?"

Although Bennett was talking about contemplating about life in general, this
would equally apply to understanding technical concepts.

After some time stop reading, watching, hearing. Just think.

